# استبدال الفريونات وأثرها على الضاغط



## بسيونى للتبريد (24 أبريل 2009)

أخوتى الاعزاء 
ارجوا من كل من عنده معلومه مفيده الا يبخل علينا بها
انا فنى تبريد من فتره كنت اقوم بتقفيل ثلاجة جزاره(دولاب) دايره مقفوله بموتور 1.5 حصان يعمل بفريون 22 وكمية الفريون حوالى 2 كجم 
السؤال ماذا يحدث اذا استبدلنا الفريون 22 بفريون 134a ؟ وماذا يحدث اذا قمت بشحن الدائره بحوالى 1كجم فريون22 ثم اكملت الشحن بحوالى 500 جرام فريون 134a؟
أرجوا الرد للاهميه
اخوكم محمد بسيونى


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (26 أبريل 2009)

*أخوتى الاعزاء 
ارجوا من كل من عنده معلومه مفيده الا يبخل علينا بها
انا فنى تبريد من فتره كنت اقوم بتقفيل ثلاجة جزاره(دولاب) دايره مقفوله بموتور 1.5 حصان يعمل بفريون 22 وكمية الفريون حوالى 2 كجم 
السؤال ماذا يحدث اذا استبدلنا الفريون 22 بفريون 134a ؟ وماذا يحدث اذا قمت بشحن الدائره بحوالى 1كجم فريون22 ثم اكملت الشحن بحوالى 500 جرام فريون 134a؟
أرجوا الرد للاهميه
اخوكم محمد بسيونى*​


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (26 أبريل 2009)

رجاء الرد للاهميه القصوى


----------



## م/زيكو تك (27 أبريل 2009)

اعتقد ان السؤال مش كلمه ورد غطاها--ليه
لانك سوف تضطر تغير نوع الزيت !!!ليه؟؟؟ علشان فريون 134 بيتفاعل مع زيت 22 وبيأثر على الكباس وعمره بسبب انه بيكون احماض 
وبالتالي منصحكش تزود الدائره بنوعين فريون لان لكل واحد فيهم خواص وطريقه للتفاعل مع نوع الزيت
والله اعلى واعلم
وياريت اكون وضحت ولو بقدر بسيط


----------



## haamaada7 (27 أبريل 2009)

انا اعتقد اذا استخدمت فريون 134 بدلا من فريون 22 او استخدمت النوعين مع بعض ستقوم بحرق الكباس لان كل كباس له مواصفات خاصة بتشغيلة منها نوع سائل التبريد


----------



## رومادى (27 أبريل 2009)

اولا السلام عليكم احب اضيف معلومة اكتسبتها عن خبرة وموقف حصل فعلا وهو تزويد كباس خاص بغرفة تبريد سيميسيلد 3 حصان بفريون 22 بدلا من فريون 404 وبعد حوالى 6 اشهر الكباس فوت ميكانيكا وده للببعد الكلى بين خصائص الفريون


----------



## م/زيكو تك (27 أبريل 2009)

انك تشغل كباس على نوع فريون اخر مفيش مشكله
ولكن لازم تغير الزيت طبقا لنوع الفريون الجديد


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (29 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الرد بس المشكله انى فعلا أضفت 1/2 كليو 134rالى 1 كيلو 22r فما الحل؟ 
-


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (29 أبريل 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> انك تشغل كباس على نوع فريون اخر مفيش مشكله
> ولكن لازم تغير الزيت طبقا لنوع الفريون الجديد


 
اولا أحييك يا زيكو على مشاركاتك الرائعه والمفيده واشكرك على الرد على سؤالى بس انت تعتقد ان نسبة الفريون 134 (1/3 الكميه) ممكن تأثر على الزيت وتسبب أضرار للضاغط


----------



## 000403 (29 أبريل 2009)

قـال سفيان الثــوري - رحمــه اللــه :- 
( مــن سُــر بالدنيــا .. نُـــزع خــوف الأخــرة من قلبــه )​






شكور .............................................مشكور
مشكور... ......مشكور......................مشكور.........مشك ور
مشكور.............مشكور............ ..مشكور............... مشكور.
مشكور........................مشكور .............................مشكور
مشكور... ................................................. .....مشكور
مشكور. ................................................. ...مشكور
مشكور....................... ........................ مشكور
مشكور.......................................م شكور
مشكور................ ................مشكور
مشكور............. ..........مشكور
مشكور.......... .......مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور​


----------



## أقدوره (29 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز إذا اردت ان تغير الفريون يجب ان تغير الضاعط الذي يتناسب مع الفريون فكل ضاغط مكتوب عليه نوع الفريون الذي يعمل به وكذالك صمام الانتشار يتم تعديله او تغيره


----------



## أقدوره (29 أبريل 2009)

اعد شحن الدائرة بالفريون المناسب


----------



## احمد سيد حسنين (29 أبريل 2009)

*اعد شحن الدائرة بالفريون المناسب علشان دة احسن حل فعلا لان دة هيغليها ترفع تانى وشكرا*​


----------



## قاسم2000 (29 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم أجمعين 
أولا احب انا اضيف انا كل ضاغط لة ازحة معينة وهى حسب نوع الفريون المستخدم لة هذا الضاغط أنصحك بعدم تغير الفريون باخرى لان ذلك سئيوثر على الضاغط بشكل سالبى


----------



## اوموسئ (30 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخي العزيز حسب علمي والله اعلم 
لكل نوع من الفريون خصائص خاصة مثل مع اي نوع زيت يعمل 
وكذالك درجة حرارة لتغير حالته الفزيائية لامدادنا بالحرارة او البرودة
وكذلك تقل الذرات التي تدخل في تكوينه
وقد حدث معي انني لم اجد r12واستخدمت عوضهr22 وبكمية قليلة 
لكن بعد شهر واحد وجدت ان الصمامات لم تعد تعمل اي ليس هناك كممبريسيون مع ان الفريون ليزال موجود


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (7 مايو 2009)

شكرا لكل من شارك بالرأى او بالاجابه عن هذا السؤال جزاكم الله كل خير
أخوكم
محمد بسيونى


----------



## علي الجحيشي (7 مايو 2009)

اخي العزيز لا يجوز تغيير غاز الفريون بآخر مثلا غاز فريون 22 يعمل بدوائر التجميد السريعه وهو ذات كثافه نوعيه اعلى من الغازات الاخرى وغاز الفريون 12 و 134 يعملان في دوائر التجميد البطيئه وكثافه نوعيه اقل من الغازات الاخرى وارجو ان اكون وضحت لك ولو بالمستطاع 000 اخوك علي الجحيشي


----------



## ملك الظلام (7 مايو 2009)

يا باشا أول شي كل فريون وله ضغط معين علشان يعطيك كمية بروده معينه وكل فريون له ضغط معين وزيت معين يمشي معاه .
إذا تبغى تعرف أنت عملت ايه خذ كاسه ميه وكاسه زيت وأخلطها مع بعض وحطها على النار...

رد فعل الزيت هو رد فعل الفريون الأول .


----------



## وزوز (8 مايو 2009)

يجب معرفة خواص الفريون بنسبه الكثافه+الضغط حتى يعمل عملية التكثيف (دراجة الحراره الخارجية)
+ودراجة حراره الداخليه المبخر+صمام الانتشار لنوع الوسيط التبريد والزيت يتفاعل او لا


----------



## احمد حنفي احمد (21 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
انا رايي انك تعمل تفريغ للفريون من الوحده بالكامل ثم تغير زيت الكباس ثم تشحن الدائره بما هي مصممه عليه لأنك قد لا تحصل على كفاءة التبريد او تتسبب في احتراق الكباس


----------



## عزت غراب (23 مايو 2009)

الفريونات القديمة لها زيوت معدنية 502 و12و22والجديدة143و407 و404لهازيوت نباتية وتبديل الفريون يستوجب تنظيف الدائرةأذاكان من القديم للقديم او من الجديد للجديد اما اذا كا ن قديم مكان جديد او العكس فيلزم تغيير الزيت ايضا وطبعا الفلتر فى جميع الحالات لان تغيير الفريون عمليا له تاثير طفيف على قدرة الكباس حسب فعاليتة فى الضغوط المختلفة مع درجات الحرارة المناظرة ثانيا اختلاط الفريونات يحرركربون بالدائرة تاتج عن تفاعلهم وهذا محلولة مع الزيت يعمل كحمض يتلف الكباس بتذويبة للطبقة العازلة لاسلاك ملف الاستيتور اما اختلاط الزيوت المعدنية والنباتية فينتج مواد جيلاتينية مع الحرارة تتسبب فى سدد الدائرة واعاقة عمل البساتم والله اعلم وتقبل تحياتى


----------



## برنس العرب (23 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ياأخي الكريم عملية تغيير الفريونات مانها متاحة أبداً أي تستبدل فريون بدل فريون لأن أجزاء الدارة عندما يتم تصميمها يتم على اساس نوع الفريون الذي سيتم استخدامه وبالتالي كافة أجزاء الدارة متعلقة بالفريون وهذا يعني تغيير الفريون يتطلب منك تغيير كافة أجزاء الدارة 
وبالتالي تكون عملية التغيير غير مجدية اقتصادياً


----------



## asran (24 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
احب ان اضيف حاجه بسيطه جدا وهي ان المصنع وضع على كل كباس البيانات الخاصه بيه يبقى اذاي نيجي كده ببساطه نغير ده يبقى حرام لأن المصنع عامل المقايسات والحسابات الهندسيه الازمه علشان كده مينفعش نغير من نوعية الفريون او نغير في ديزاين مصنع


----------



## Eng.Mohd-Saleh (24 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك والف شكر الك


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (25 مايو 2009)

انا باسأل هل كمية الفريون ممكن يكون لها تأثير اذا كانت1 الى 3


----------



## excellence3012 (15 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليك يا اخى ممكن ان تقوم بعمل تفريغ للدائرة وشحنها من جديد بفريون 22 وذلك افضل


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (15 فبراير 2010)

ممكن اسألك سؤال الاول هل انت مهندس محمد بسيونى ( المتحدة )


----------



## الذئب الاسود (15 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ..................
في هذه الحاله يجب عليك ان تعمل على تفريغ الوحده كامله وعمل فاكيوم للوحده وشحنها بالفريون المتواجد ان كان ف22 اما ان اردت ان تغير الفريون ب 134a في هذه الحاله يجب ان تزيل الزيت الموجود داخل الكمبريسور واضافت زيت 134aبدل زيت 22. 
ويتم ذلك : 
1 - فتح غطاء (سداده ) الزيت الموجوده في الكمبريسور .
2-ازالت الزيت الموجود داخل وعاء الكمبريسور ووضعه في علبه لمعرفة الكميه الموجوده , واستبدالها بزيت 134a.
3-بعد التخلص من الزيت الموجود يتم اغلاق الغطاء (سداده الزيت ) . 
4-نبداء بعمل الفاكيوم .
5- بعد الانتهاء من الفاكيوم , يتم وضع خط الخدمه اللي كان مشبوك مع الفاكيوم ووضعه في الزيت (زيت 134a) ويكون حسب الكميه التي تم اخراجها من زيت 22.
6- بعد الانتهاء يتم وضع خط الخدمه في اسطوانت التبريد (فريون 134a) ويتم شحنها .

ارجو ان اكون ساهمة ولو في القليل بالاجابه عن سؤالك , وان كان هناك اي خطاء ارجو التعديل عليه .
5-


----------



## pora (17 فبراير 2010)

غللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللط


----------



## mahom (12 مايو 2010)

*
شكور .............................................مشكور
مشكور... ......مشكور......................مشكور............مشكور
مشكور.............مشكور............ ..مشكور............... مشكور.
مشكور........................مشكور .............................مشكور
مشكور... ................................................. .....مشكور
مشكور. ................................................. ...مشكور
مشكور....................... ........................ مشكور
مشكور.......................................م شكور
مشكور................ ................مشكور
مشكور............. ..........مشكور
مشكور.......... .......مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور​*​


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (17 مايو 2010)

تبديل الزيت مهم وايضا المدد يجب استبداله مع نوع الفريون


----------



## rewesh (17 مايو 2010)

ياجمااعه لازم نسال هل الكباس مكتوب عليه اى معلومات تدل على انه بيعمل علىاكثر من نوع من الفريون مثل r22,r134a,404............................. ,وبعدين نبقى نشوف هنغيير زييت ول هنغيير ايه


----------



## خضر يوسف خضر (17 مايو 2010)

اعتقد ان فريون 134 تكون دورته الميكانيكية اطول من اي فريون اخر وان الفلتر ايضا يختلف من حيث الشكل والمواصفات


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (17 مايو 2010)

أخى الفاضل م/ بسيونى سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
بداية اشكرك على فتح هذا الموضوع الهام الذى يهمنا ويشغل بالنا جميعا .
ثانياً أنا أحب أعمل مثلما قال الكتاب ولا أفتى بدون علم ولكنى قرأت عن فريون جديد كبديل لمجموعة فريونات بدون تغيير زيت التبريد ولكنه لم يظهر بالأسواق حتى الآن وطبعاً لم استخدمه . وأتمنى أن يستفيد الجميع من المرفقات وشكراً .


----------



## alake (18 مايو 2010)

*احسنت*



سليمان سعد الدين قال:


> أخى الفاضل م/ بسيونى سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
> بداية اشكرك على فتح هذا الموضوع الهام الذى يهمنا ويشغل بالنا جميعا .
> ثانياً أنا أحب أعمل مثلما قال الكتاب ولا أفتى بدون علم ولكنى قرأت عن فريون جديد كبديل لمجموعة فريونات بدون تغيير زيت التبريد ولكنه لم يظهر بالأسواق حتى الآن وطبعاً لم استخدمه . وأتمنى أن يستفيد الجميع من المرفقات وشكراً .



احسنت احسنت احسنت


----------



## تتش وا (27 يونيو 2010)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله عندى ثلاجه 8 قدم شحنتها بفريون 12 واكتشفت انى الكباس مكتوب عليه 134 ياثر فريون 12 على كباس 134 بس هى شغالة ليها 4 شهور ومفيش اى مشكله ارجو الافاده_


----------



## يوسف النمر (11 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا لى سؤال وارجوا الرد السريع من سيادتكم ثلا جة ايديال تعمل بفريون a134حدث بها ثقب بالفريزر وعند الكشف تبين دخول مياة الى الدائرة عن طريق ثقب الفريزر . قمت بتنظيف الدائرة اكثر من مرة ولكن دون فائده يحدث سدد عند بدايه الشحن نتيجة الرطوبه الموجود فما العمل تفضلا وتكرما من سيادتكم ؟واذا قمت بتغيير الفريون مثلا من a134الى406(بديل لفريون r12) مع تغيير الزيت فهل هناك ضرر على الضاغط ؟ اسف جدا جدا على الاطاله ولكنى اثق فى سعة صدركم ولكم جزيل الشكر ووافر التقدير


----------



## يوسف النمر (11 أغسطس 2010)

تتش وا قال:


> _السلام عليكم ورحمة الله عندى ثلاجه 8 قدم شحنتها بفريون 12 واكتشفت انى الكباس مكتوب عليه 134 ياثر فريون 12 على كباس 134 بس هى شغالة ليها 4 شهور ومفيش اى مشكله ارجو الافاده_


وعليكم السلام اخى تتش وا بالنسبه لسؤالك يعتبر مجاب عليه من خلال المشاركات السابقة ولكن انا ايضا قمت بالشحن عن طريق الخطأ بفريون r12 بدلا من ra134والدائرة تعمل لها اكثر من عام كامل مع العلم انى لم اغير زيت التزييت وهذا عن تجربه لاكثر من مره وان كان يفضل تغيير زيت التزييت تبعا لنوع الفريون . والافضل طبعا الالتزام بنوع الفريون المدون على لائحه الضاغط


----------



## هونر طيفور (13 أغسطس 2010)

*هونر طيفور جواب عن استبدال الفرين باخر واثرها على المضخة ؟*

هونر طيفور اوائل التبريد كركوك العراق
هناك طرق لاستبدال الفريون باخر وحسب نوع الكومبريسر
وحسب نوع الزيت المستعمل:70::81:
حيث يجب معرفة مقدار اللزوجة لكل من نوع الفريون المستخدم في المضخة و الزيت المستعمل
حيث كومبريسر التي يجب شحنها ب فريونR22 يمكن ان نخلط R22 بنسبة 75% مع R134a بنسبة 25%:55:
اما الكومبريسر(المضخة) من نوع فريزن R134a فلا يمكن ان نضيف شيئ من غاز R22
لان كومريسرات المشحنة بR134a يتحمل درجات حرارة عالية
حيث فريون R134a لزوجتها ومقاومتا الحرارية اكبر بكثير من R22
فعند استخدام فريون R22 فانها لا تتحمل فوق 80 درجة سيليزية فيسبب في حرق الكومبريسر مع العلم لو بدلنا الزيت المستخدم فلا يوجد اي تاثير ايجابي وانما سلبي على المنظومة التبريد حيث لا تعطي المميزات الضرورية للتبريد في الشتاء والصيف حيث لا تتحكم بخواصها خلال الفصول الاربعة من حيث الزوجة المطلوبة حيث يتممد في الصيف بصورة غير استندرية.:77::63:
اخوكم المهندس هونر طيفور -اوائل التبريد كركوك العراق:1:


----------



## هونر طيفور (13 أغسطس 2010)

*هونر طيفور جواب على استبدال الفرين باخر واثرها على المضخة ؟*

هونر طيفور اوائل التبريد كركوك العراق
هناك طرق لاستبدال الفريون باخر وحسب نوع الكومبريسر
وحسب نوع الزيت المستعمل:70::81:
حيث يجب معرفة مقدار اللزوجة لكل من نوع الفريون المستخدم في المضخة و الزيت المستعمل
حيث كومبريسر التي يجب شحنها ب فريونR22 يمكن ان نخلط R22 بنسبة 75% مع R134a بنسبة 25%:55:
اما الكومبريسر(المضخة) من نوع فريزن R134a فلا يمكن ان نضيف شيئ من غاز R22
لان كومريسرات المشحنة بR134a يتحمل درجات حرارة عالية
حيث فريون R134a لزوجتها ومقاومتا الحرارية اكبر بكثير من R22
فعند استخدام فريون R22 فانها لا تتحمل فوق 80 درجة سيليزية فيسبب في حرق الكومبريسر مع العلم لو بدلنا الزيت المستخدم فلا يوجد اي تاثير ايجابي وانما سلبي على المنظومة التبريد حيث لا تعطي المميزات الضرورية للتبريد في الشتاء والصيف حيث لا تتحكم بخواصها خلال الفصول الاربعة من حيث الزوجة المطلوبة حيث يتممد في الصيف بصورة غير استندرية.:77::63:
اخوكم المهندس هونر طيفور -اوائل التبريد كركوك العراق:1:


----------



## Eng.mostfa_moh (14 أغسطس 2010)

اخى الفاضل
المشكلة مش فى كمية فريون 134 المشكلة ان خلط نوعين فريون ممكن يتنج عنه مركب جديد غير نوعين الفريون بالدائرة يعنى بخواص ودرجة غليان وتكثيف جديدة وده طبعا لا يتوافق مع الكباس ولا نوعية زيت التبريد
انا من راى انك تفضى الدائرة وتغير الفلتر وياريت كمان الزيت وتبتدى تشحن من جديد 
والله الموفق


----------



## هونر طيفور (30 مارس 2011)

محمد أحمد الشريف قال:


> ممكن اسألك سؤال الاول هل انت مهندس محمد بسيونى ( المتحدة )



سلاو كاك محمد شريف
(انا مع رايك كذلك بان (محمد بسيوني) اعتقد اصلا مو مهندس:61: وياريت ينشر مواضيع مهمة لاستفادة الكل بالمنتدى بدل من نشر اقوال جايبها من جيبها وتمنياتي لكم الموفقية:77: )


----------

